# Two fewer SA Merckxes



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

OK, a little update to Rashid's inventory for any of you who might now be interested in direct-buying from him. This morning my SO called him and ordered a (the?) 52 cm Arcobaleno and a yellow 56 Corsa 01. We're crossing fingers for adequate packing and safe and timely delivery this time around. 

Credit to Innergel - if not for his report on visiting the SA lbs and heroic efforts to orchestrate a group order, we'd not be eagerly anticipating these additions to our Merckx stable, which at the moment is 2 MXLs, a Corsa Extra and a 7-11 Team Issue. Um, does that make us collectors now? :idea: I know y'all understand!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

KayTee said:


> OK, a little update to Rashid's inventory for any of you who might now be interested in direct-buying from him. This morning my SO called him and ordered a (the?) 52 cm Arcobaleno and a yellow 56 Corsa 01. We're crossing fingers for adequate packing and safe and timely delivery this time around.
> 
> Credit to Innergel - if not for his report on visiting the SA lbs and heroic efforts to orchestrate a group order, we'd not be eagerly anticipating these additions to our Merckx stable, which at the moment is 2 MXLs, a Corsa Extra and a 7-11 Team Issue. Um, does that make us collectors now? :idea: I know y'all understand!


What it means is that you two between you have more Merckxs than I do! (Stupid Fire!)


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

But it's only too many bikes if there's just one of you!


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

Can you share the top tube measurement of the 56 Corsa that you ordered? It seems that no matter what size I inquire about, Rashid tells me it has a 55.5 top tube.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

KayTee said:


> OK, a little update to Rashid's inventory for any of you who might now be interested in direct-buying from him. This morning my SO called him and ordered a (the?) 52 cm Arcobaleno and a yellow 56 Corsa 01. We're crossing fingers for adequate packing and safe and timely delivery this time around.
> 
> Credit to Innergel - if not for his report on visiting the SA lbs and heroic efforts to orchestrate a group order, we'd not be eagerly anticipating these additions to our Merckx stable, which at the moment is 2 MXLs, a Corsa Extra and a 7-11 Team Issue. Um, does that make us collectors now? :idea: I know y'all understand!


You have six Merckxes?? That is a sickness, something SERIOUSLY wrong with you. I am on the normal side, I just have five (OK technically six, but one's for sale)

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> What it means is that you two between you have more Merckxs than I do! (Stupid Fire!)


Excuse me sir, but wasn't the one that you lost in the fire at the LBS for packaging and shipping to its NEW owner, ergo you owneth it not? Another cheap, cloying attempt by you, TMB, to extract some sympathy from the board for the admittedly unfortunate incident. Well it ain't working..just go out and buy another one. The De Rosa is old news already, buy something else. 

Signed

No Sympathy on the East Coast.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

MerckxMad said:


> Can you share the top tube measurement of the 56 Corsa that you ordered? It seems that no matter what size I inquire about, Rashid tells me it has a 55.5 top tube.


MM, I will get BikeBoy (my in-house wrench and fit guy) to respond tonight since he's the one who talked to Rashid today. I suspect, however, that he probably didn't ask Rashid to confirm tt measurement, but rather is counting on the 56 Corsa 01 geo being same or within a cm of his existing Merckx bike measurements. We can check those and get back witcha later.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

barry1021 said:


> You have six Merckxes?? That is a sickness, something SERIOUSLY wrong with you. I am on the normal side, I just have five (OK technically six, but one's for sale)
> 
> b21


No, we 2 people in one house (may soon) have 6 Merckxes. By my calculation that's only 3/person, which I define as "normal." "Sick" maybe starts at 4 Merckxes/person


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

MerckxMad said:


> Can you share the top tube measurement of the 56 Corsa that you ordered? It seems that no matter what size I inquire about, Rashid tells me it has a 55.5 top tube.


Mr. Tee here. I did not confirm TT length on the Corsa O.1 when I spoke with Rashid earlier. The TTs on both my 56 cm MXL and 56 cm 7-11 Team measure 56 cm each, center to center (just remeasured to confirm), and the stems are 12 cm. If the TT on the C0.1 is a few mm shorter or longer, I'll manage OK. Hope that helps - good luck.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Hey!!*



KayTee said:


> No, we 2 people in one house (may soon) have 6 Merckxes. By my calculation that's only 3/person, which I define as "normal." "Sick" maybe starts at 4 Merckxes/person


We have THREE people in the house, so that's only 2 each. OK they don't ride but that's a technicality as far as I am concerned.....plus there is more than one house, so if you divide by people AND houses, its just one. Damn, I need to buy a Merckx......:idea: 

b21


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I suddenly feel so inadequate.

I am a failure.
:cryin:


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

KayTee said:


> OK, a little update to Rashid's inventory for any of you who might now be interested in direct-buying from him. This morning my SO called him and ordered a (the?) 52 cm Arcobaleno and a yellow 56 Corsa 01. We're crossing fingers for adequate packing and safe and timely delivery this time around.
> 
> Credit to Innergel - if not for his report on visiting the SA lbs and heroic efforts to orchestrate a group order, we'd not be eagerly anticipating these additions to our Merckx stable, which at the moment is 2 MXLs, a Corsa Extra and a 7-11 Team Issue. Um, does that make us collectors now? :idea: I know y'all understand!


Does that mean that one of your MXLs is for you and small? I've been searching high and low for a ride report on MXLs smaller than the usual ones posted on this forum and come up with nothing.

As you are probably aware I'm awaiting delivery of a 53cm MXL from Rashid and am keen to know how the smaller sizes ride.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Excellent news KayTee! I can't wait for the pics.

I've only got one Merckx and it's still at the painters. So what does that make me? :cryin:


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the measurements Mr. Tee. All of my other Merckx frames have square geomtery like yours. A few mm's in either direction on the top tube shouldn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Um,*



innergel said:


> Excellent news KayTee! I can't wait for the pics.
> 
> I've only got one Merckx and it's still at the painters. So what does that make me? :cryin:


impatient???

b21


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Marz said:


> Does that mean that one of your MXLs is for you and small?


Well, yes...long story about that. Short story is yes it's mine, but I can't provide any feedback b/c I haven't ridden it yet. Mr. T, a.k.a. BikeBoy a.k.a. BB, _loves_ his '05 Motorola replica MXL. So much so that he wanted me to share the love. He's 5'11", skinny, very powerful and rides a 56 cm frame. I am quite a bit smaller and ride a 52. Without my knowledge and as a surprise birthday present for me, he ordered this MXL frameset from Rashid almost 2 years ago. It was not packed well and arrived (months later, another long story) with enough dings in the paint that BB decided to have it professionally touched up. He sent it to a well known east coast framebuilder/master painter who'd previously done an exquisite job repainting my '90 Corsa Extra. BB didn't tell me about this purchase for almost a year, and although grateful for such a nice present I was unhappy that I'd not been consulted on the front end, as if asked I'd have preferred a lighter frame such as the Arco we just ordered. I have not yet seen this MXL except in a framed photo! It is still with the framebuilder/painter, who agrees with me that it's more bike than I need. I wanted to skip the touch-up and get it back, but by the time I got around to following through, found out that it was finally in the paintshop as of a couple of weeks ago. So I'm gonna feel obligated to try this thing out if and when I ever get it, and will pass along my impressions then. 

I'm thinking about getting BB to build it as a fixie. Anybody have any thoughts about that?


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

innergel said:


> Excellent news KayTee! I can't wait for the pics.
> 
> I've only got one Merckx and it's still at the painters. So what does that make me? :cryin:


A guy with more balance in his life than some people have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for that KayTee. So as it stands still no ride report except the framebuilder/painter who says it's too much bike for you.

Hey, but what a great gesture from BB.

In passing I should add that just a minute before I read your posts I received an email from Rashid with the Air Waybill for my frames. They should arrive on the 18th April but who knows how long it will take to clear customs. Still it's very exciting!


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Correct. I, too, would be interested in any feedback from the group about experience of smaller riders with an MX Leader. FWIW, however, BB asked me to pass the following along w/regard to his MXL: 

"You can tell him I ride a 56 and weigh 156 and LOVE IT. IT AIN'T HARSH!"

Good deal on the expected 4/18 delivery -- hey, that's this Friday! Please be sure to post photos when you get it, and also any comments you might like to pass along about how it was packed. Sounds as if the level of customer service so far has been good.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

KayTee said:


> Sounds as if the level of customer service so far has been good.


Not for all of us.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

*You can say that again!*

Uh-oh, y'all will get a kick out of this latest wrinkle. 

Gel, Marz, anyone who's recently received e-mail from Rashid - would you mind posting or PM-ing me the e-mail address from which he contacted you? Our Merckx transaction yesterday was enacted by phone, and BB was to follow up by e-mail to confirm shipping address. He sent 3 messages to the e-dress listed on the shop website, [email protected]. They spoke by phone again today, Rashid indicated that he'd not received any e-mail from BB and gave him another e-dress to try, [email protected]. E-mail to that one came back unsent. And so it begins again... 

Thanks for any Rashid e-mail address known to have worked recently! KT


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I have one that is [email protected] something or other

I'll post it when I get back to the house.





KayTee said:


> Uh-oh, y'all will get a kick out of this latest wrinkle.
> 
> Gel, Marz, anyone who's recently received e-mail from Rashid - would you mind posting or PM-ing me the e-mail address from which he contacted you? Our Merckx transaction yesterday was enacted by phone, and BB was to follow up by e-mail to confirm shipping address. He sent 3 messages to the e-dress listed on the shop website, [email protected]. They spoke by phone again today, Rashid indicated that he'd not received any e-mail from BB and gave him another e-dress to try, [email protected]. E-mail to that one came back unsent. And so it begins again...
> 
> Thanks for any Rashid e-mail address known to have worked recently! KT


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I had it on my BB

[email protected]

As the old saying goes, Rashid may not have knocked it down, but he staggered it.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey thanks, TMB - we'll try this one toot sweet (as they say)!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The one I have on the business card he gave me was [email protected]. He replied to me on that once or twice and then never again. 

If all the grief I went through to try to get the guy to email me back is because he f-ed up his email on his side, I'm going to be highly pissed off. With the various email addresses that are posted, I'm betting it's something like that. But I specifically asked him for his direct email address and told him I got a non-reply to the one on the website. He said he'd take care of it. 

KayTee, sounds like maybe another phone call is in order? If you get hold of him on any email address, please let us know. I'd like to get that 61cm Strada if he's still got it. Anyone want to split shipping


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

*Ha!*

Who knew how much patience and guile it takes to score a few dusty metal tubes from Pretoria? Thanks, Innergel, we'll try that one too and report which, if any, elicits response. Because I'm almost certain that BB will be on the horn again soon with Rashid, I'll make sure he asks about the 61 Strada and PM you. 

Rashid is supposedly packing our 2 framesets in one box and padding them as BB has asked. We'll see.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

The email address I sent you is the one that I have corresponded with him on - I know it is a good address.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks, TMB, I believe BB has already mailed to that one. I will report any success.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's where he answered me from:
ICON [email protected]<[email protected]><[email protected]></[email protected]></[email protected]>

Here's where I sent it to:
"[email protected]" <[email protected]></[email protected]>


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> Here's where he answered me from:
> ICON [email protected]<[email protected]><[email protected]></[email protected]></[email protected]>
> 
> Here's where I sent it to:
> "[email protected]" <[email protected]></[email protected]>


Thanks, ZMud and everyone - I guess 3 options are better than 1 in this case. Now let's hope one of 'em works!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Nice!*



KayTee said:


> Who knew how much patience and guile it takes to score a few dusty metal tubes from Pretoria? Thanks, Innergel, we'll try that one too and report which, if any, elicits response. Because I'm almost certain that BB will be on the horn again soon with Rashid, I'll make sure he asks about the 61 Strada and PM you.
> 
> Rashid is supposedly packing our 2 framesets in one box and padding them as BB has asked. We'll see.


Good for you, I'm glad to hear this SA candle is lit and burning bright.
Innergel,
You only have 36 hours left to purchase the "Arcobaleno" at my cost based on PM I left you. After that, it's officially mine!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Here's where he answered me from:
> ICON [email protected]<[email protected]><[email protected]></[email protected]></[email protected]>
> 
> Here's where I sent it to:
> "[email protected]" <[email protected]></[email protected]>


I just checked my email folders and the emails I was able to get from Rashid are at the queensc address, NOT the [email protected] address. Now it's really pissing me off that he didn't reply to me, since he's replied to everyone else from that address.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Now we see why he still has a bunch of NOS Merckx!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*blame Cannibal and Rashid*



innergel said:


> The one I have on the business card he gave me was [email protected]. He replied to me on that once or twice and then never again.
> 
> If all the grief I went through to try to get the guy to email me back is because he f-ed up his email on his side, I'm going to be highly pissed off. With the various email addresses that are posted, I'm betting it's something like that. But I specifically asked him for his direct email address and told him I got a non-reply to the one on the website. He said he'd take care of it.
> 
> KayTee, sounds like maybe another phone call is in order? If you get hold of him on any email address, please let us know. I'd like to get that 61cm Strada if he's still got it. Anyone want to split shipping



Sorry Innergel but no more compliments or apologies from me. I'm so fed up with this crap I've been hearing that my wife might have to take me to the Emergency Room for severe nausea and vomiting.:mad2: Did it ever occur to you to lob a phone call to Rashid when emails from him were not sent back to you in a prompt manner or to task one of us to assist you because you were experiencing issues? Why would you want the 61cm Strada when I'm offering you the Arcobaleno at my cost that you spoke for earlier? Are you a man of principle? Didn't you want the 60 cm size Arco, not 61 Strada. 

I know you're not a mind reader, but would it be so far fetched for you to grasp this possibility? When I spoke to Rashid regarding the Strada and shipping, he told me it would be $200 to ship one frame and $300 to ship two. It was 2am Ca. time. I didn't have the list right in front of me at the time, so I wasn't exactly sure if you spoke for the 60 or 61 cm frame. When I ordered the 60 Arco., the next day I checked the inventory list to confirm or deny the exact size. When I saw you wanted the 60 size, I PM you as soon as I knew the order was confirmed to offer the frame to you at my cost. You didn't respond for a minimum 5 days. 

According to you, we had a reservation for the frames based on the list that was generated a month ago. Why did Rashid sell me the 60 Arco recently if it was already reserved for you? For all you know, maybe he had two, but you hastily blamed me.

Finally, you made a reference that I went around the group without explaining my actions . If you look at the thread, I clearly and explicitly told you to humbly remove me from the list, and that I was going to take matters into my own hands. You responded with"probably a smart move" or something of that nature.

P.S. A handfull of fellow members PM me with support and questions.:thumbsup: Others took a free ride on my coattails with impunity.

Regards, Cannibal


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

*All righty!*

Not trying to rub it in, but here's what BB received this morning after resending his messages to all 3 addresses. Although I'm glad we have achieved contact now, I just don't understand the inconsistency and not responding to Innergel. Unless Rashid just didn't want to fool with a group order because it might be too much of a hassle. Go figure.

_Message from "ICON" <[email protected]> on Thu, 17 Apr 2008 14:36:07 +0200 -----
Subject:	Re: Two Merckx Frames
Frames have been dispatched.Waiting for customs clearance and flight details.Will foward as soon as possible.
Regards
Rashid_


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Enjoy your Arcobaleno. 



cannibal said:


> Sorry Innergel but no more compliments or apologies from me. I'm so fed up with this crap I've been hearing that my wife might have to take me to the Emergency Room for severe nausea and vomiting.:mad2: Did it ever occur to you to lob a phone call to Rashid when emails from him were not sent back to you in a prompt manner or to task one of us to assist you because you were experiencing issues? Why would you want the 61cm Strada when I'm offering you the Arcobaleno at my cost that you spoke for earlier? Are you a man of principle? Didn't you want the 60 cm size Arco, not 61 Strada.
> 
> I know you're not a mind reader, but would it be so far fetched for you to grasp this possibility? When I spoke to Rashid regarding the Strada and shipping, he told me it would be $200 to ship one frame and $300 to ship two. It was 2am Ca. time. I didn't have the list right in front of me at the time, so I wasn't exactly sure if you spoke for the 60 or 61 cm frame. When I ordered the 60 Arco., the next day I checked the inventory list to confirm or deny the exact size. When I saw you wanted the 60 size, I PM you as soon as I knew the order was confirmed to offer the frame to you at my cost. You didn't respond for a minimum 5 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he has not responded to me either*



innergel said:


> I just checked my email folders and the emails I was able to get from Rashid are at the queensc address, NOT the [email protected] address. Now it's really pissing me off that he didn't reply to me, since he's replied to everyone else from that address.


strange as one would think people seeking to BUY stuff would get a response


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

All right cannibal. Let's clear the air here so everyone can quit sniping at each other. 

I did ALL the stuff you mentioned. I emailed multiple times to multiple email addresses. I called. I tried everything I could to get in touch with him. No replies. I'm frustrated with Rashid for not getting back to me, but getting back with seemingly everyone else. 

I was frustrated that you ordered the Arco without checking with me first. That is all. Untimately I'm glad you were able to get it. At least you'll appreciate it. I don't want it. I'll take the 61cm Strada instead. I'm fine with that. 

So everyone take a deep breath and let it all go. Let's all have a big group hug and post lots of pics of the frames when you get them. 



innergel said:


> Enjoy your Arcobaleno.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*Peace pipe smoked*



innergel said:


> All right cannibal. Let's clear the air here so everyone can quit sniping at each other.
> 
> I did ALL the stuff you mentioned. I emailed multiple times to multiple email addresses. I called. I tried everything I could to get in touch with him. No replies. I'm frustrated with Rashid for not getting back to me, but getting back with seemingly everyone else.
> 
> ...


Message received and understood:thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Innergel, I would just like to thank you again for your effort. I contacted Rashid to get measurements for the Arcobaleno, since no one seemed to know. 

I have two Merckx Professionals, and my wife has one. Since the Arco was too small, I can't see myself getting another Merckx unless a nice 54cm 7-11 comes along at a reasonable cost(unlikely).

Thanks once again.

zmud


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Innergel, I would just like to thank you again for your effort. I contacted Rashid to get measurements for the Arcobaleno, since no one seemed to know.
> 
> I have two Merckx Professionals, and my wife has one. Since the Arco was too small, I can't see myself getting another Merckx unless a nice 54cm 7-11 comes along at a reasonable cost(unlikely).
> 
> ...


Don't be so sure ................


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Don't be so sure ................


oooh I like that, mysterious! Happy birthday Zmud, now you re WAY older than ther rest of us......

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

b21, I may be old and a bit fat, but I can still ride and keep up with you youngsters, and maybe make you hurt just a little ;-)


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> b21, I may be old and a bit fat, but I can still ride and keep up with you youngsters, and maybe make you hurt just a little ;-)


What's that sound, a gauntlet being thrown down?? See you on the road May 7th, old man......


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Prepare to suffer, punk!


----------

